

Q&A With BostonGlobe.com Design & Dev Firms - laurlandry
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/09/14/qa-with-bostonglobe-coms-designdev-firms-upstatement-filament-group/

======
chezral
"For instance, the site has Apple Newton compatibility."

Haha

~~~
there
it's still easier than ie6 compatibility...

------
FrancescoRizzi
+1 for this one: <cite>The process of designing a responsive site is a lot
different than what we might be used to. It really needs the iterative
approach and live prototypes to work with. I think this type of design puts a
definitive end to the “should designers know how to code?” debate. If you
don’t know how it works at its core, there’s no way you can make something
good.</cite>

